# vlez mi na záda - etymologie



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, nikde jsem na netu nenašel vysvětlení na tuto mystickou českou nadávku. Aspoň pro mne je mystická. Když někoho pošleme do háje, atd., to pochopím, ale proč bychom chtěli od někoho, aby nám vlezl na záda? Co tím asi chceme dosáhnout? Ne že tím skutkem pro toho člověka uděláme nějakou službu, ale navíc se nám stane na zádech nebezpečným. Takovéto výrazy mají často původ ve středověku, ale nenapadá mě žádný středověký zvyk, nebo trest vlézt někomu na záda nebo podobně. Nebo že by to pocházelo z nižší části těla "vlez mi do pr**", a je to jen eufemizmus? Napadá vás něco? Děkuju.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Možná, aby se na něj nemusel koukat. Ani když se otočí.


----------



## Encolpius

Zajímavé a má to logiku. Asociace záda - nemožnost vidět existuje i v jednom našem idiomu....


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

to je velice zajímavá otázka, na kterou - se domnívám - zde neumíme/nebudeme uměti odpovědět, neboť neznáme onen (přesný) historický kontext. Vaše domněnky se mi (i) docela líbí.

V minulosti, či i nadále v současnosti lze zaslechnouti následující formy:
*a) "vlézt někomu na záda",
b) "vlézt někomu na hrb" atd.*

<>Nevím, ale jako první se mi nyní vybavila ona proslule známá scénka z ruského Mrazíka, kde si hlavní postava, Ivan, (již v masce medvěda) povídá, "zahrává" se stařenou, s bábou a snaží se odčiniti svůj hřích... Činnost, která pak následuje, je velice podobná, ale zde jde - jak všichni dobře víme - o dobrý skutek, či službu někomu ))!<> 


V tomto případě jde sice o nadávku, ale ještě o jednu z těch slušnějších, ano )) Viditelnou snahu "ztratit někoho z dohledu (= tma)" nalezneme ale i jinde:
-* poslat někoho do háje* (tj. jdi laskavě k ... => pryč, hodně do dáli...),
- *poslat někoho k čertu* (tj. jdi, prosím Tě, k ... => pryč, daleko do dáli), 
- *poslat někoho k šípku* (tj. jdi... => pryč, hodně do dáli - "než ten šípek taky někde najde" ) ),
- *poslat někoho do pr...e* (tj. jdi... => vypadni, jdi už pryč, mít někoho plné zuby)

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## kirmakX6on

naprosto netuším, jak to vzniklo, ale první, co jsem si představil bylo malé dítě, které otravuje a otravuje, že ho bolí nožky a dospělý pak rezignuje a řekne mu, ok, tak mi vlez na záda -- že ho ponese, hlavně když už dá pokoj

vlez mi na záda znamená v podstatě "dej mi pokoj" nebo "neotravuj" ...a tuto logiku z pravěku bych v tom viděl já  (časem, jak šla tisíciletí, se samozřejmě na tu první část zapomnělo a zůstalo jen to "vlez mi na záda")


----------

